# Qui veut un calin de Maïwen?



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

Allez, on vote et après la belle nous dira si elle est d'accord puisque l'on sait que l'homme propose et la femme dispose...  :love:    





(c'est juste une blague Maïwen, le prends pas mal   )


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

Qui n'en voudrait pas ?


----------



## madlen (13 Juillet 2005)

Bin moi j'accepte


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juillet 2005)

Hummmmm................. :love:


----------



## avr (13 Juillet 2005)

Moi, je vote non juste pour équilibrer (faudrait pas qu'elle attrape la grosse tête...)


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Ca dépend elle a quelle age ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

17 je crois.


----------



## madlen (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon alors elle est ou ?!

aller une photo, une photo !


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> 17 je crois.





C donc pour toi ca


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2005)

Euh Fabien ?


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors elle est ou ?!
> 
> aller une photo, une photo !





Sur le topic ' autoportrait " elle a mit une photo


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

fab tu aurai du faire un sondage public ... qu'on sache au moins  









18 dans un mois ... 


naméo !


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2005)

"Sujet fermé par macinside.
De toute fassons, j'ai les IP de tous ceu qui on voté !"


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Sur le topic ' autoportrait " elle a mit une photo


Ainsi que dans le tradada.... hum non mais zut quoi à la fin, c'est pas fini oui !!!  
Laissez la tranquille un peu !


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juillet 2005)

ça m'a manqué ton naméo  :love:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fab tu aurai du faire un sondage public ... qu'on sache au moins
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scusez moi mademoiselle   . Tu le fais sur mac g ton annif   ?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi que dans le tradada.... hum non mais zut quoi à la fin, c'est pas fini oui !!!
> Laissez la tranquille un peu !


c'était le mot de la fin ?    :rose:   

( merci pti violet, toi au moins t'es gentil ... ( je sais très bien ce que tu veux  )   )

ps : non gregg j'aurai pas internet au moment de mon anniversaire, je reviens 2 jours après


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était le mot de la fin ?    :rose:
> 
> ( merci pti violet, toi au moins t'es gentil ... ( je sais très bien ce que tu veux  )   )
> 
> ps : non gregg j'aurai pas internet au moment de mon anniversaire, je reviens 2 jours après





Roooh , on va s'ennuye sans toi


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Scusez moi mademoiselle   . Tu le fais sur mac g ton annif   ?


Comme tout le monde 

_Ah tiens non, pas grave on y pensera quand même  _


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juillet 2005)

Pour rendre service bien entendu


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comme tout le monde
> 
> _Ah tiens non, pas grave on y pensera quand même  _





On lui fetera a l'apple expo


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

Pour le moment, Maïwen, tu fais l'unanimité...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

toi ça m'étonne que tu ai pas gardé cette proposition pour toi  quelle idée d'en faire profiter tout le monde  et puis je fais pas de "prix" de gros moi  ... enfin ... "lots" plutôt


----------



## dool (13 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Allez, on vote et après la belle nous dira si elle est d'accord puisque l'on sait que l'homme propose et la femme dispose...  :love:



Ce qui veux donc dire que les femmes ne peuvent voter (puisque ce sont les hommes qui proposent, j'explique pour les 2 du fond qui suivent pas tout !) !! Et ça c'est du sexisme, du machisme, du n'importe-quoi-isme, du chichisme, de l'anti-liberalisme, du Isme à tord et à travers !!!!!       

PS : oui parceque que je vous explique, il est des femmes qui aiment faire des calins entre elles aussi !!! Oui oui je parle encore pour les 2 du fond, vous là, vous croyez que je vous ai pas repérer !!??!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi ça m'étonne que tu ai pas gardé cette proposition pour toi  quelle idée d'en faire profiter tout le monde  et puis je fais pas de "prix" de gros moi  ... enfin ... "lots" plutôt



Loin de moi l'idée de lots, c'est juste pour tester ta popularité et ton impact sur la gent masculine de Macgé... Pour le reste on verra en AES


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui veux donc dire que les femmes ne peuvent voter (puisque ce sont les hommes qui proposent, j'explique pour les 2 du fond qui suivent pas tout !) !! Et ça c'est du sexisme, du machisme, du n'importe-quoi-isme, du chichisme, de l'anti-liberalisme, du Isme à tord et à travers !!!!!
> 
> PS : oui parceque que je vous explique, il est des femmes qui aiment faire des calins entre elles aussi !!! Oui oui je parle encore pour les 2 du fond, vous là, vous croyez que je vous ai pas repérer !!??!!


pourtant ... si tu veux "t'inscrire"   :love:


----------



## madlen (13 Juillet 2005)

Tu ne regrettera pas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en voudrait pas ?




moi :


je prefee les bizouzzzz    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi :
> 
> 
> je prefee les bizouzzzz    :love:  :love:  :love:


ah ouais, je sais faire ça aussi   :love:


----------



## dool (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourtant ... si tu veux "t'inscrire"   :love:



Je serais dans la liste d'attente avec tout ce monde  

Nan j'étais juste passer au bar dire une connerie...maintenant je repars...je ne fais pas dans le détournement de mineure et j'préfère les pectoraux larges et solides    Merci quand même !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais, je sais faire ça aussi   :love:




zut alor !!!!!     

j'aurais du opter pour des massages aux pieds   


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> j'préfère les pectoraux larges et solides


ah oui ... là forcément, je ne te serai d'aucun secours ...  ça me fait penser à un mec dans le métro hier :affraid: ...ça pour avoir des pectoraux larges et solides, il en avait :affraid: beurk


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

Moi je vote pour dool, elle racolle pas elle au moins


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vote pour dool, elle racolle pas elle au moins


je racole pas non plus ... j'ai pas ouvert ce sujet hein


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)




----------



## dool (13 Juillet 2005)

EUh non c'est vrai..moi je recolle (enfin j'essaie car les morceaux sont bien explosés ! )...mais c'est une autre histoire !!!


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi :
> je prefee les bizouzzzz    :love:  :love:  :love:


J'aime mieux çà ! 
De toute façon, on a un rencart de prévu pour un midi non ?


----------



## z-moon (13 Juillet 2005)

moi je veux bien un bisou dans le cou :rose: j'voudrais pas abuser


----------



## dool (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'aime mieux çà !
> De toute façon, on a un rencart de prévu pour un midi non ?



Ca se démode vite le strip-poker !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'aime mieux çà !
> De toute façon, on a un rencart de prévu pour un midi non ?




yep !!!!!     

et on ammene aussi dool et maiwen  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> yep !!!!!
> 
> et on ammene aussi dool et maiwen  :love:  :love:  :love:


tu crois pas que ça fait un peu trop de madames pour un seul lui ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

Faudrait corriger :


Oui je veux un calin de Maïwen

Non, j'en veux pas de son calin, qu'elle se le garde

dool

dool

obiwan kenoby


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu crois pas que ça fait un peu trop de madames pour un seul lui ?




c'esta a dire   

j'aura plus de chance de ne pas me retrouver en chaussettes
avec le strip poker si on est 3 contre 1


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait corriger :
> 
> 
> Oui je veux un calin de Maïwen
> ...



autre


----------



## dool (13 Juillet 2005)

Quoi ma localisation ? Qu'est ce qu'elle a ma localisation ???? (il faudrais le dire sur l'air de "jauni" mais je chante mal je vous l'épargne ! ) 

Et puis SuperMec, tu peux m'associer a quelquechose dans le sondage parceque je ne suis pas qu'une chose !!! Oui je sais avec cette combinaison on dirais que...mais non !    :love:

Quand au poker...je sais plus où j'ai ranger mes cartes desolee  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'esta a dire
> j'aura plus de chance de ne pas me retrouver en chaussettes
> avec le strip poker si on est 3 contre 1


Mouarf, çà sera encore plus amusant ! :love:
PS : j'accepte pas Dool ... Une idée comme çà, que la lapine n'est pas aussi féminine qu'elle en a l'air.  
Demande lui voir une photo récente de sa frimousse.


----------



## dool (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf, çà sera encore plus amusant ! :love:
> PS : j'accepte pas Dool ... Une idée comme çà, que la lapine n'est pas aussi féminine qu'elle en a l'air.



Tout ça parceque je traine un peu trop souvent à la cave !!!!   



			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Demande lui voir une photo récente de sa frimousse.



J'ai deux oreilles et deux yeux...comme toutes les femmes ici !!!   :love:


Mais je peux faire peur c'est vrai !!! Vaux mieux éviter les photos


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf, çà sera encore plus amusant ! :love:
> PS : j'accepte pas Dool ... Une idée comme çà, que la lapine n'est pas aussi féminine qu'elle en a l'air.
> Demande lui voir une photo récente de sa frimousse.


file-la moi sur ichat


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deux oreilles et deux yeux...comme toutes les femmes ici !!!   :love:


Cà je veux bien le croire. 
Mais parle nous plutôt d'autres attributs féminin qui semblent te faire défaut, et d'attributs plus masculins, qui eux semble bien présents.  
Tu sais, c'est pas bien de se faire passer pour ce qu'on est pas !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> file-la moi sur ichat



mackie, sors de ce corps


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà je veux bien le croire.
> Mais parle nous plutôt d'autres attributs féminin qui semblent te faire défaut, et d'attributs plus masculins, qui eux semble bien présents.
> Tu sais, c'est pas bien de se faire passer pour ce qu'on est pas !


Je démens (vite de l'eau froide) 
 :love:


----------



## dool (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà je veux bien le croire.
> Mais parle nous plutôt d'autres attributs féminin qui semblent te faire défaut, et d'attributs plus masculins, qui eux semble bien présents.
> Tu sais, c'est pas bien de se faire passer pour ce qu'on est pas !



S'que t'es mauvaise laaaaangue !!!!!!!  

Ben vouala, pour la peine c'est SM qui a eu la photo !!! na  !


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> S'que t'es mauvaise laaaaangue !!!!!!!


Non, je dis juste la vérité.   



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben vouala, pour la peine c'est SM qui a eu la photo !!! na  !


Une vraie ou une fausse ?


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> attributs plus masculins, qui eux semble bien présents.


C'est normal pour un lapin d'avoir une moustache


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal pour un lapin d'avoir une moustache


et une petite queue en pompom


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et une petite queue en pompom


Dool va l'apprécier celle là !   
Mais il l'a bien cherchée.


----------



## kitetrip (13 Juillet 2005)

Mais keskelle a de spéciale Maïven ? C'est qui


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

maïwen ... elle a ce qu'on arrive à lui découvrir ...


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2005)

j'ai rater ce sujet :rateau: moi j'en veut un sophie :love:


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

J'ai failli dire une énorme bétise ...


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> "Sujet fermé par macinside.
> De toute fassons, j'ai les IP de tous ceu qui on voté !"



demain c'est le 14 juillet ça va être une énorme explosion de ban (au la belle bleu) :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2005)

non plus rien ...


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

Un calin et un ch'tit bisou ?
  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai failli dire une énorme bétise ...


Le faiili est de trop


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

100 balles et un Nuts?
(tiens je crois que ca n'existe plus les Nuts d'ailleurs...)


----------



## TranXarnoss (14 Juillet 2005)

Ha la la, m'en parlez pas mon bon monsieur. D'abord les Raiders, puis les Nuts. 
Il paraît que Carambar est au plus mal.
On a appelé son copain Chamalow à son chevet.
Ils se racontent des histoires de Mistral Gagnant.


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

Pour peu que se soit Renaud qui leur chante,
je te raconte pas le Spleen-blues !


----------



## NightWalker (14 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pour peu que se soit Renaud qui leur chante,
> je te raconte pas le Spleen-blues !


Bon alors je te conseil cet excellent Moulis


----------



## Caddie Rider (14 Juillet 2005)

et pour faire surement comme certains l'ont deja dit, je souhaiterai aussi un de toutes les demoiselles mignonnes presentes   j'ai bien dit mignonnes, les autres euh payer un cafe ca va ?

De bleu si ma copine passe par la je vais me faire flinguer....


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

moi je veux bien...


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien...


c'est mal d'encourager tout ce petit monde ... après ... c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres comme qui dirait :rose:


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

j'ai  pas dit que les autres devaient y avoir droit, juste que je n'ai jamais refusé un calin féminin...  :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai  pas dit que les autres devaient y avoir droit, juste que je n'ai jamais refusé un calin féminin...  :love:




et qu'en pense madame ? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

madame est au travail avec un traducteur de syrien ancien... pourquoi lui dirais-je ? c'est juste un calin après tout... mais bon, c'est vrai que tu peux confonder mon p'tit bot !!  :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (14 Juillet 2005)

Juste un ?


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

Euh, je peux revenir sur ma décision initiale ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je peux revenir sur ma décision initiale ?


qui était ? ... je m'en souviens pas


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

Ben maintenant que je te connais un peu mieux, je suis moins timide


----------



## duracel (14 Juillet 2005)

Je ne mange pas de ce pain là.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je ne mange pas de ce pain là.



Elle est en pain ? Comme dans le contes de fées ? Oulah ! C'est top, tu veux dire !


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> madame est au travail avec un traducteur de syrien ancien... pourquoi lui dirais-je ? c'est juste un calin après tout... mais bon, c'est vrai que tu peux confonder mon p'tit bot !!  :rateau:




c'est pour ça que tu est chiant donc :rateau:


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

et c'est parce que tu es un bot que tu sautes sur toutes les filles du forum ?!! c'est Lila qui a dut être surpris !!


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et c'est parce que tu es un bot que tu sautes sur toutes les filles du forum ?!! c'est Lila qui a dut être surpris !!



_vous ignorez cette utilisateur_ 

ouf :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben maintenant que je te connais un peu mieux, je suis moins timide


j'avais pas saisi qu'on se connaissait mieux tiens  ... tu "connais mieux" les gens ... passivement ... quand ils sont chez eux ( entrain de déménager leur bureau qui passe pas dans les portes   ) ?


----------



## bouilla (14 Juillet 2005)

Il a dit : "t c'est parce que tu es un bot que tu sautes sur toutes les filles du forum ?!! c'est Lila qui a dut être surpris !! "


    :rateau:


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

cf les forums privés et les consignes mackie... 

pis c'est con quand même : il vient me chercher et il s'étonne de se retrouver avec les noises... ptit bot ...


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Il a dit : "t c'est parce que tu es un bot que tu sautes sur toutes les filles du forum ?!! c'est Lila qui a dut être surpris !! "
> 
> 
> :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas saisi qu'on se connaissait mieux tiens  ... tu "connais mieux" les gens ... passivement ... quand ils sont chez eux ( entrain de déménager leur bureau qui passe pas dans les portes   ) ?



Pas de souci, je persiste et signe en ce cas, adieu maï


----------



## dool (14 Juillet 2005)

Me dit pas qu'elle viens de rater l'occasion de se voir offrir le fameux baiser langoureux du poulpe si son calin l'avait mérité !!???!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> .. tu "connais mieux" les gens ... passivement ... quand ils sont chez eux ( entrain de déménager leur bureau qui passe pas dans les portes   ) ?




pas de probleme: appelle mackie , c'est un specialiste du demontage      

sinon tu sais tahoo! doit encore avoir l'outillage dans le pattes


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

ben euh :rose: je compte pas me faire ... "démonter" comme tu dis  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben euh :rose: je compte pas me faire ... "démonter" comme tu dis  :rose:




pas toi , le bureau      

mais si tu preferes ....


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas toi , le bureau
> 
> mais si tu preferes ....


ah oops :rose: ben on a réussi à le faire passer finalement et maintenant je suis dans ma chambre :love:


----------



## NightWalker (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah oops :rose: ben on a réussi à le faire passer finalement et maintenant je suis dans ma chambre :love:


Il faut te remonter finallement ou c'est plus nécessaire


----------



## House M.D. (14 Juillet 2005)

Oulà oulà, c'est fini tous les mecs en chaleur là? Vais vous faire un calin à la mode Motoko moi, vous allez voir :love:


----------



## Nobody (14 Juillet 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Vais vous faire un calin à la mode Motoko moi, vous allez voir :love:


 
Oui, vas-y... développe...


----------



## House M.D. (15 Juillet 2005)

tu veux vraiment sentir ce que peut faire une kendoka?


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

MMeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

On veut savoir quand mê^mê^^:^D


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> mê^mê^^:^D


Là je dis: chapeau


----------



## House M.D. (15 Juillet 2005)

Un peu trop d'abus je crois ce soir, il ne sait plus ce qu'il dit


----------



## Gregg (15 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là je dis: chapeau





Merci pour ce grand post


----------



## Nobody (15 Juillet 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> tu veux vraiment sentir ce que peut faire une kendoka?


 
Ce doit être un truc comme ceci, non?  



> *Une kendoka amoureuse ?*
> Dans cette épisode, nous rencontrons un nouveau personnage, une fille mais pas n'importe laquelle, maitre en sabre a 15, elle
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2005)

Je pars trois jours et mon sujet part en couille...  

Bon, je vois que tout de même Maïwen a une forte demande de calin... Ca ne m'étonne pas, bande de pervers...      



C'est ça qu'on aurait du poser comme question au referendum...


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je pars trois jours et mon sujet part en couille...
> 
> Bon, je vois que tout de même Maïwen a une forte demande de calin... Ca ne m'étonne pas, bande de pervers...



mais je suis déçu j'ai pas trouvé sa photo !!


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

y'en a pourtant au moins deux


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> y'en a pourtant au moins deux



T'as pas un lien pour le nioube que je suis je trouve pas !!


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

C'est dans un thread du bar initié par mackie, je n'en dirai pas plus


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je pars trois jours et mon sujet part en couille...
> 
> Bon, je vois que tout de même Maïwen a une forte demande de calin... Ca ne m'étonne pas, bande de pervers...
> 
> ...


 
j'aurai servi à quelque chose  

guitan spèce de traitre   ( pas que dans ce thread de mackie d'ailleurs ...  )


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai servi à quelque chose
> 
> guitan spèce de traitre   ( pas que dans ce thread de mackie d'ailleurs ...  )



Moins de bruit les comiques !


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

Un câlin sonny ? (c'est de bon c½ur, mais faut te taper des bornes)


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai servi à quelque chose
> 
> guitan spèce de traitre   ( pas que dans ce thread de mackie d'ailleurs ...  )



j'ai dit "au moins", pis c'est pas dit que mon aide lui soit utile


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moins de bruit les comiques !



Aaaaaah, ben... Quand on revient de vacances on a souvent du mal à supporter à nouveau les voisins...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

Allez...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaah, ben... Quand on revient de vacances on a souvent du mal à supporter à nouveau les voisins...



Déjà qu'avant c'était limite...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'avant c'était limite...




mais non , mais non        :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non , mais non        :love:



ça va ma grosse poule ? :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça va ma grosse poule ? :love:



... Ah!!!! ... Par contre on est content de faire la bise à sa concierge...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ah!!!! ... Par contre on est content de faire la bise à sa concierge...



Sauf si elle pique...

Là ça va.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça va ma grosse poule ? :love:



Veux-tu bien te taire ! Elle n'est pas poule !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça va ma grosse poule ? :love:




grosse grosse  ..  pfffff !!!! ... tout de suite les gros mots !!!  

ronde monsiuer , ronde ... et puis j'ai acheté un truc vert
( qui n'est pas encore arrivé ) qui fera de moi la plus belle des princess !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> grosse grosse  ..  pfffff !!!! ... tout de suite les gros mots !!!
> 
> ronde monsiuer , ronde ... et puis j'ai acheté un truc vert
> ( qui n'est pas encore arrivé ) qui fera de moi la plus belle des princess !!



C'est "madame trucs" qui a dit que le vert mincissait?    :mouais:    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est "madame trucs" qui a dit que le vert mincissait?    :mouais:    :love:




je sais pas ce que c'est exactement   j'ai juste entendu

"vous allez perdre 10 cm en 3 semaine "


et opppp , j'ai sorti ma cb et j'ai commandé !!!!!     



ps; je commence a regretter de vous l'avoir dit  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

Le maillot vert, faut pédaler pour le mériter


----------



## sofiping (18 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si elle pique...
> 
> Là ça va.


ah chouette , je vois que le troisiéme est revenu


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ce que c'est exactement   j'ai juste entendu
> 
> "vous allez perdre 10 cm en 3 semaine "
> 
> ...



Tu sais trés bien ce qu'il faut faire pour maigrir, et ne plus grossir.

Tout le monde le sait.

Mais faut vouloir.

Au biafra il y a trés peu d'obèse...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah chouette , je vois que le troisiéme est revenu



Le troisième la*r*don...


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais trés bien ce qu'il faut faire pour maigrir, et ne plus grossir.
> 
> Tout le monde le sait.
> 
> Mais faut vouloir.




http://www.aujourdhui.com/article/default.asp?num=448

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre (euh - lire)


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2005)

on devrait créer un thread : qui veut un calin de sonny  ... ou encore ... comment maigrir en 3 semaines avec la crème aux épinard de roberta : D


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

On devrait arrêter de créer des threads     :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On devrait arrêter de créer des threads    :rateau:


 
ben oui puisque de toute façon ON VA TOUS MOURRRRIIIIIIR  !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben oui puisque de toute façon ON VA TOUS MOURRRRIIIIIIR  !!!!



Oui, et moi avant les autres...


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et moi avant les autres...


 on fait un concours ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> on fait un concours ?




pas la peine : ce sont les princess qui vivent plus longtemp !!!


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine : ce sont les princess qui vivent plus longtemp !!!


C'était pas dans ce sens là le concours je crois   :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine : ce sont les princess qui vivent plus longtemp !!!


Sauf quand elles ont peur des bruits dans la cuisine (le stress vieillit le coeur prématurément), qu'elles mangent des choses pas très ... (le steak/frites au micro-onde par exemple  ), etc... En plus fumer tue.


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et moi avant les autres...


Allons, allons, faut arrêter de broyer du noir (Grrr... aurait fait Legitimus  ). Tu te plais bien ici avec nous, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Sauf quand elles ont peur des bruits dans la cuisine (le stress vieillit le coeur prématurément), qu'elles mangent des choses pas très ... (le steak/frites au micro-onde par exemple  ), etc... En plus fumer tue.




pffffff ....


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons, faut arrêter de broyer du noir (Grrr... aurait fait Legitimus  ). Tu te plais bien ici avec nous, non ?




il croit qu'il peut aller plus vite que moi, je lui ai pourtant dit que je pouvais l'avoir en 6 mois avec un bon cancer de la peau !   

(tiens, en y pensant, j'embrasse un ancien posteur de macgé qui...  :love:   )


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff ....


Y a que la vérité qui blesse.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il croit qu'il peut aller plus vite que moi, je lui ai pourtant dit que je pouvais l'avoir en 6 mois avec un bon cancer de la peau !
> 
> (tiens, en y pensant, j'embrasse un ancien posteur de macgé qui...  :love:   )



Tu me sous estime...
  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

puis-je ... vous êtes entrain de faire couler ce fil qui me concerne ( si si un minimum quand même un peu  ) ... dans les bas-fonds de la déprime ... et moi ça me plait pas plaisir du tout  


moi je vais pas mourir tout de suite  ... je crois ... à moins que ... enfin bon


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

remarque avec 33 candidats tu vas choper de la corne aux mains


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> remarque avec 33 candidats tu vas choper de la corne aux mains


 
et les 24 autres s'en mordront les doigts  ....  ( style )


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

exclu, je viens d'émincer un piment


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2005)

Alors faut lui raconter une histoire très très triste pour qu'il se frotte les yeux* 

* Episode vécu, maintenant je fais plus gaffe


----------



## dool (19 Juillet 2005)

Mais SM ne pleure jamais !


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2005)

Ah, même à quatre pattes avec moi derrière ? Tu rigoles là, hein ? Même SM il chiale... C'est o-bli-gé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> exclu, je viens d'émincer un piment




   Va aux toilettes avec des gants... Je me souviens d'une anecdote pour le moins cuisante lors de la préparation d'un mafé sénégalais...


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2005)

Ah, m'en souviens pas. Raconte voir ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah, m'en souviens pas. Raconte voir ?



Ben..... disons que t'es obligé de mettre la truite dans le torrent pendant un bon moment...


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2005)

Message reçu, je m'attendais à une description de purulences, cloques et rougeurs, mais tant pis


----------



## dool (19 Juillet 2005)

Et dire qu'y'en a qui disent que c'est aphrodisiaque le piment !!!   C'est parceque ça passe mieux   :rose: Pinaise y'a des co....s quand même !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Message reçu, je m'attendais à une description de purulences, cloques et rougeurs, mais tant pis



... Nân... Mais ça chauffe grave...


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

ouala maintenant vous pourrissez ici avec des reflexions au moins métaphysiques ... niark niark niark


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

entre faire mumuse avec ma copine ou mettre mes lentilles après un découpage de piments, j'en ai de bons souvenir


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouala maintenant vous pourrissez ici avec des reflexions au moins métaphysiques ... niark niark niark




ça ne répond pas a la question : qui aura le calin de maiwen ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A y est je viens de voter.
> _A main levée._
> :love:



... Met l'autre bien en vue ; que l'on voie ce que tu fais et pour lever l'ambiguité...


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça ne répond pas a la question : qui aura le calin de maiwen ?


C'est elle qui doit choisir ! 
Mais vu comme je la vois partie...   ... Cà va être chacun notre tour ! 
Bon prems ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais SM ne pleure jamais !




meme quand il epelouche les mechants oignons?   

meme quand maiwen veux l'epiler a la cire froide ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Veux-tu bien te taire ! Elle n'est pas poule !




oui t'as raison, je prefere les dindes   




      :love:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme quand maiwen veux l'epiler a la cire froide ?


:affraid: Le jour où tu me fais çà, je demande une anesthésie générale !


----------



## dool (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme quand il epelouche les mechants oignons?
> 
> meme quand maiwen veux l'epiler a la cire froide ?



Nan il hurle au plaisir...son surnom d'SM lui viens bien de quelquepart 
Je dirais même qu'à choisir il prendrais la chaude de cire....  

Hurri...t'as pas un poil sur le cailloux ça enlève déjà pas mal de douleur !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

ah elle me connait bien la dool


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme quand il epelouche les mechants oignons?
> 
> meme quand maiwen veux l'epiler a la cire froide ?


 ... mais roooh ça fait pas mal ... ( :affraid: ) ... promis   

enfait je peux pas dire à qui je fais un calin puisque le vote est secret  . .. ( au départ c'était quand même pour fab' m'enfin ... :mouais: )


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Hurri...t'as pas un poil sur le cailloux ça enlève déjà pas mal de douleur !


He ho, t'es pas gentille,  il m'en reste plein quand même ! Même au dessus, mais je coupe très court. (pour éviter de perdre les derniers justement   ). 
Depuis 7 ans que j'ai décidé de me retrouver avec une coupe très courte, je n'ai plus de soucis. 
Et puis je parlais surtout du reste du corps. Je concurrence Bassou.


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

bon alors hurri est éliminé   ( " un de moins, niark niark niark   )


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

mais heu.  
c'est vraiment trop injuste ! 
Qu'est-ce que j'ai moi ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

hurri a dit:
			
		

> Et puis je parlais surtout du reste du corps. Je concurrence Bassou.


ça   :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> remarque avec 33 candidats tu vas choper de la corne aux mains


AUx mains?


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça   :rose:


Quoi ? 
Pierce Brosnan a la même ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?
> Pierce Brosnan a la même ! :love:


je supporte pas pierce brosnan  m'énerve !


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'aime bien James (et surtout son Aston-martin, avec les filles qui montent dedans). :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Cet *"epelouche"* est totalement divin et quasiment inoubliable._
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:  :love:




dedidement aujourd'hui je mets trop de O ou des U  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

Pour une fois je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi Roberto. Cà n'aura jamais le charme de l'Aston... 
Ecoute le bruit du V12 de la Vanguish une fois en vrai... Et après tu pleureras en entendant les autres moteurs. Même les Ferraristes avouent que ce moteur a le plus beau bruit jamais sorti d'un moteur. Rhaaaa, et en plus c'est garanti à vie, une Aston-Martin. J'en veux une !!! :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Juillet 2005)

Moi je le veux bien le calin de Maïwen. je suis très doué pour les calins moa..:rose: 






(Et pis on résiste pas aux calins d'une grosse pelusse !!!   )


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

hey ! c'est qui qui a voté non encore ? ...


----------



## jeep2nine (19 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans un thread du bar initié par mackie, je n'en dirai pas plus


Bon Guytan, t'en as trop dit ou pas assez.... Tu le balances ce lien, ouais


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Bon Guytan, t'en as trop dit ou pas assez.... Tu le balances ce lien, ouais


il ne balance rien du tout, aide toi le ciel t'aidera ... cherche et tu trouveras ...

m**** alors


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

bon comme d'hab je suis pas au courant !! 

qui c'est Maïwen ??!!?? :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> m**** alors


Que c'est bien dit. :love: :love: :love:
J'aurais pas fait mieux ! 
Il y en a qui oublient qu'il y a une fonction recherche dans les forums...


----------



## dool (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon comme d'hab je suis pas au courant !!
> 
> qui c'est Maïwen ??!!?? :rose:



C'est pas moi !


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon comme d'hab je suis pas au courant !!
> 
> qui c'est Maïwen ??!!?? :rose:


je suis pas vesquée ...  ... du tout   ... 

que dire ... c'est moi  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est Maïwen ??!!?? :rose:


Quelqu'un qui n'aime pas Hurri. 
Et çà le rend triste.


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un qui n'aime pas Hurri.
> Et çà le rend triste.


c'est pas que je t'aime pas ... mais tu comprends bien ... on me demande de faire un choix alors


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

J'ai été le premier évincé. 
Je prends çà comme un affront ! 
Puisque c'est çà je me déconnecte ! 

D'ailleurs faut que je me branche sur Transpac pour dépanner du monde. Cà tombe bien hein !


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été le premier évincé.
> Je prends çà comme un affront !
> Puisque c'est çà je me déconnecte !
> 
> D'ailleurs faut que je me branche sur Transpac pour dépanner du monde. Cà tombe bien hein !


rancunier  

naméo


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas vesquée ...  ... du tout   ...
> 
> que dire ... c'est moi  :rose:



en tout cas, on pourra pas dire que tu n'as pas un beau rouge sur tes ailes !! :rose: 

mais sinon... on peut avoir plus d'explication, ou tu es du genre mystique qui refuse de se dévoiler ??


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

bon qui qui la connaît la gamine !!!!
parcequ'elle n'a pas mis de photo dans son profil !!!!


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mais sinon... on peut avoir plus d'explication, ou tu es du genre mystique qui refuse de se dévoiler ??


Désolé, il va falloir que tu lises tout le bar des floodeurs (v1 et v2) pour en savoir plus   

Mais pour les quelques photos par contre c'est ailleurs


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon qui qui la connaît la gamine !!!!
> parcequ'elle n'a pas mis de photo dans son profil !!!!


pas dans son profil c'est vrai ...


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour les quelques photos par contre c'est ailleurs




Rrrraaaaaaaaaaghhh non la joue pas comme ça !!
allez dit moi tout... combien, combien pour que tu laches le morceau ??!!??


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas dans son profil c'est vrai ...




ou, dit moi ou alors !!!!!!  

allez quoi soyez pas vache... y'a bien un Breton qui va lacher le morceau !! faut se soutenir dans ce genre d'épreuve !!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

spyro n'est pas corruptible ... n'est-ce pas keupin violet ? ... que dis-je zébré


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je préfère les Facel Véga©._
> 
> Il suffit de faire peindre très proprement la Facel en Bleu Klein© et elles tombent.
> 
> :love:




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

je change de sujet pour quelques secondes, mais je n'oublie pas mon harcellement Maïwen...
j'ai vu que tu avais plein de galerie, comment fait-on pour en ajouter une ?

sinon elles sont ou tes photos de toi, alleeeeeeeeeeeeeez quoi !!


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je change de sujet pour quelques secondes, mais je n'oublie pas mon harcellement Maïwen...
> j'ai vu que tu avais plein de galerie, comment fait-on pour en ajouter une ?
> 
> sinon elles sont ou tes photos de toi, alleeeeeeeeeeeeeez quoi !!


cherche ... la satisfaction n'en sera que plus grande ... ( ce qu'il faut pas dire ...  :mouais: )


----------



## dool (19 Juillet 2005)

Attention c'est métaphysique !

"pourquoi les mecs harcèlent toujours les filles pour voir leur minois en photos alors que les nanas ne leur demandent jamais rien ?"  

Vous avez 4h !

 :love:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est métaphysique !
> 
> "pourquoi les mecs harcèlent toujours les filles pour voir leur minois en photos alors que les nanas ne leur demandent jamais rien ?"
> 
> ...


didonc ! il faut remédier à ça ... allez les zom on ( je ) veut(x) des photos


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> didonc ! il faut remédier à ça ... allez les zom on ( je ) veut(x) des photos



Silence les comiques !


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu que tu avais plein de galerie, comment fait-on pour en ajouter une ?


Dis donc, c'est vrai que tu te nioubifies  
Bon, je vais être gentil avec toi


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Silence les comiques !


sonny  je ne suis qu'une ... à moins que ... je te vois venir " t'as connerie est telle que je la mets au pluriel" :rateau:

( naméo )


----------



## macxe (19 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'en veux un !!!


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> "pourquoi les mecs harcèlent toujours les filles pour voir leur minois en photos alors que les nanas ne leur demandent jamais rien ?"


Oh si elles demandent, mais les réponses sont déjà là


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en veux un !!!


un quoi ? ... un mec , une gallerie ? de la connerie ? ... 

précise ...


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, c'est vrai que tu te nioubifies
> Bon, je vais être gentil avec toi


merci :love: 

je sais je suis dans une phase de regression :rose:


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> cherche ... la satisfaction n'en sera que plus grande ... ( ce qu'il faut pas dire ...  :mouais: )


nan, je vois vraiment pas !!
pas dans ton profil, pas dans tes galeries !!  je sèche comme une vieille feuille au soleil !! :rateau: 

allez un petit coup de pouce :love:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> nan, je vois vraiment pas !!
> pas dans ton profil, pas dans tes galeries !!  je sèche comme une vieille feuille au soleil !! :rateau:
> 
> allez un petit coup de pouce :love:


  

ça va comme ça ?


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un quoi ? ... un mec , une gallerie ? de la connerie ? ...


T'as ptet oublié le sujet du tradada ?  

C'est pas le bar des floudeurs ici


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est métaphysique !
> 
> "pourquoi les mecs harcèlent toujours les filles pour voir leur minois en photos alors que les nanas ne leur demandent jamais rien ?"
> 
> ...


et bien pour commencer, ma photo est dans mon profil... j'assume moooaaaa   

sinon je pense que les mecs sont définitivement moins cérébraux que les filles :rose:


----------



## macxe (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un quoi ? ... un mec , une gallerie ? de la connerie ? ...
> 
> précise ...



Rappelle moi le sujet, voyons,  j'en veux un, ...  


```
[color=BLACK][b]> [url="http://dictionnaire.tv5.org/dictionnaires.asp?Action=1&Mot=bisou&Alea=41"]bisou[/url] [url="http://dictionnaire.tv5.org/dictionnaires.asp?Action=1&Mot=ou&Alea=18467"]ou[/url] [url="http://dictionnaire.tv5.org/dictionnaires.asp?Action=1&Mot=bizou&Alea=6334"]bizou[/url][/b][/color]
 [color=RED](nom masculin)[/color]
 [[url="http://dictionnaire.tv5.org/dictionnaires.asp?Action=1&Mot=familier&Alea=26500"]familier[/url]] [url="http://dictionnaire.tv5.org/dictionnaires.asp?Action=1&Mot=Baiser&Alea=19169"]Baiser[/url].
```


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est métaphysique !
> 
> "pourquoi les mecs harcèlent toujours les filles pour voir leur minois en photos alors que les nanas ne leur demandent jamais rien ?"
> 
> ...




je peux repondre????  

parce qu'elle veulent savoir d'abord leur metier


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça va comme ça ?



Mmmouuuuuarfff... pas mal essayé, mais pas satisfaisant, essaie encore


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as ptet oublié le sujet du tradada ?
> 
> C'est pas le bar des floudeurs ici


oops oui je voyais pas de quoi il parlait :rose: 

 non mais il est éliminé je le connais pas du tout ...  :rose:


----------



## macxe (19 Juillet 2005)

Mince alors, puis-je me présenter? ou je n'ai même pas cet chance.

j'ai au moins un avantage, en toute modestie bien entendu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et bien pour commencer, ma photo est dans mon profil... j'assume moooaaaa




on dirait pas une celebre photo de pub mister muscle ?


----------



## jeep2nine (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il ne balance rien du tout, aide toi le ciel t'aidera ... cherche et tu trouveras ...
> 
> m**** alors



Ça y est ! J'ai trouvé le thread en question  Des fois, j'suis un peu flemme, je cherchais la facilité... Mais là, j'suis pas déçu du voyage, un vrai voyage dans le temps  
Très content d'avoir retrouvé mon pote Guytan quasiment à l'époque où on s'est connus


----------



## dool (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh si elles demandent, mais les réponses sont déjà là



Ah flute y'a bien que moi pour jamais demander alors ! Ah mais j'suis pas une fille c'est vrai !    




			
				Semac a dit:
			
		

> et bien pour commencer, ma photo est dans mon profil... j'assume moooaaaa
> 
> sinon je pense que les mecs sont définitivement moins cérébraux que les filles



Ah mais nous aussi on assume...c'est juste qu'on évite les emmerdes...car foutues comme on est après  vous nous harceler encore +   (oui mes chevilles aussi sont bien foutues elles t'en remercient ! )



			
				principessa a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'elle veulent savoir d'abord leur metier



Et la gagnante est....Roberta !!!!   
Oui nan parceque on veux savoir de quoi seront faîtes nos prochaines discussions avec lui hein c'est pour ça !!!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et la gagnante est....Roberta !!!!
> Oui nan parceque on veux savoir de quoi seront faîtes nos prochaines discussions avec lui hein c'est pour ça !!!!   :love:





tartaitement au point que meme si j'en ai jamais vu une 
je pourrais depanner par telephone une centrale frigorifique !!!


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on dirait pas une celebre photo de pub mister muscle ?


humm, merci beaucoup, mais je pense que tes lunettes sont à changer !! :rose: 

mais je note... un bon point pour Robertav   :love:


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais nous aussi on assume...c'est juste qu'on évite les emmerdes...car foutues comme on est après  vous nous harceler encore +   (oui mes chevilles aussi sont bien foutues elles t'en remercient ! )


Ok, c'est une explication qui se tien


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ! J'ai trouvé le thread en question  Des fois, j'suis un peu flemme, je cherchais la facilité... Mais là, j'suis pas déçu du voyage, un vrai voyage dans le temps
> Très content d'avoir retrouvé mon pote Guytan quasiment à l'époque où on s'est connus



Avec un peu de recherche les filles, vous trouverez jeep2nine en slip sur macG


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu de recherche les filles, vous trouverez jeep2nine en slip sur macG


Remarque que je dois bien avoir une photo de moi en maillot de bain quelque part...


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

Oui, mais sans bottes, ni futal sur les genoux


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

Tout à fait. 
Je viens de me rappeler d'une photo prise il y a 20 ans à peu près quand je me lançais dans l'expérience de la planche à voile, sur le lac vers chez mes parents. 
Faut que le la scanne !


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait.
> Je viens de me rappeler d'une photo prise il y a 20 ans à peu près quand je me lançais dans l'expérience de la planche à voile, sur le lac vers chez mes parents.
> Faut que le la scanne !


Je dois avoir à peu près la même, mais j'aimerai garder le peu de réputation qu'il me reste, alors je la garde pour moi


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

Moi c'est l'inverse, elle devrait remonter la mienne.


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

bon finalement je crois bien que c'est Taho! qui l'a eu ce calin


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2005)

OK... Alors taho ?
Au rapport fils, s'agit pas de nous laisser dans le doute


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> OK... Alors taho ?
> Au rapport fils, s'agit pas de nous laisser dans le doute


remarque que j'ai aussi été touchée par la bergère ( qui jouait le rôle de kathy  )


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

ah c'est ça ton sourire jusqu'aux oreilles aujourd'hui !


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2005)

ouh  j'ai bien connu une kathy ! Rien que le nom me fait peur aujourd'hui


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon finalement je crois bien que c'est Taho! qui l'a eu ce calin


Quoi ? 
Naméo !   (niark niark violation de copyright  )
Alors tu nous envoies tous bouler, et d'un seul coup on apprend que Taho, et peut être aussi la bergère, et ... Et puis quoi encore ! Je crie à l'injustice ! 
Moi j'ai même pas eu un 'tit bisous. 
C'est vraiment trop injuste !


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?
> Naméo !   (niark niark viloation de copyright  )
> Alors tu nous envoies tous bouler, et d'un seul coup on apprend que taho, et peut être aussi la bergère, et ... Et puis quoi encore ! Je crie à l'injustice !
> Moi j'ai même pas eu un 'tit bisous.
> C'est vraiment trop injuste !


mais enfait c'est plus moi qui ai eu des calins et des bisous que eux ... alors bon


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

Mais si tu veux, je peux t'en donner plein, moi. :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'ai rien eu


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Moi je l'ai eu le câlin  :love:









Enfin je crois :mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'ai eu le câlin  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin je crois :mouais:


 
Euh sur la première photo, c'est pas plutôt Stargazer?  

A.


----------



## Spyro (22 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Euh sur la première photo, c'est pas plutôt Stargazer?
> 
> A.


Y a DEUX paires de jeans sur la photo


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a DEUX paires de jeans sur la photo


Ouais je confirme. :mouais:
Il y a eu un sérieux mic-mac/mélange/partie carrée...


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

Le pire, c'est que j'ai l'impression que même Maiwen croit qu'elle est sur la première photo (si, si allez voir la gallerie, le lien est sur le fil sur le dîner d'hier soir).

A.


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est que j'ai l'impression que même Maiwen croit qu'elle est sur la première photo (si, si allez voir la gallerie, le lien est sur le fil sur le dîner d'hier soir).
> 
> A.



Si si elle est bien sur la première photo ... Mais en dessous !


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est que j'ai l'impression que même Maiwen croit qu'elle est sur la première photo (si, si allez voir la gallerie, le lien est sur le fil sur le dîner d'hier soir).
> 
> A.


je confirme, Maiwen EST sur cette photo !


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

Oui bon on a compris, Maiwen, n'aime pas être seule !!! 
Maiwen tu viens à notre prochaine DTPLan ? :love:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je confirme, Maiwen EST sur cette photo !



C'est comme le jeu "où est Charlie ?" ... Sauf que là c'est "où est maiwen ?".


----------



## Spyro (22 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est que j'ai l'impression que même Maiwen croit qu'elle est sur la première photo


DEUX paires de jeans !!!
Stargazer de porte pas DEUX paires de jeans en même temps


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme le jeu "où est Charlie ?" ... Sauf que là c'est "où est maiwen ?".


En plus, elle est chatouilleuse !


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> DEUX paires de jeans !!!
> Stargazer de porte pas DEUX paires de jeans en même temps


Oh ! ça doit bien lui arriver ! mais jamais l'un à côté de l'autre, même si tous nous connaissons sa grande modestie !


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

Aaaaah j'ai compris!
Oups désolé pour ma question sur l'autre fil Maiwen.

 :rose:    

A.


----------



## macxe (22 Juillet 2005)

Respect Taho!, respect... En même temps, c'est accessible, moi de Toulouse c'est plus dur !


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah j'ai compris!
> Oups désolé pour ma question sur l'autre fil Maiwen.
> 
> :rose:
> ...


oui oui je t'assure que j'y suis ... je suis même la mieux placée pour le savoir ( si on peut dire ça  ) j'étais un peu en dessous de ces deux charmants môssieur ... donc disons que je les ai senti ... enfin bon ...  

Taho! quand tu m'a laissé tombé comme un vieux truc je me suis fait mal à la cheville je m'en suis rendue compte ce matin  ... mais ça va j'ai pas très beaucoup mal 


:love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

plus bas steupl'


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui oui je t'assure que j'y suis ... je suis même la mieux placée pour le savoir ( si on peut dire ça  ) j'étais un peu en dessous de ces deux charmants môssieur ... donc disons que je les ai senti ... enfin bon ...
> 
> Taho! quand tu m'a laissé tombé comme un vieux truc je me suis fait mal à la cheville je m'en suis rendue compte ce matin  ... mais ça va j'ai pas très beaucoup mal
> 
> ...


je ne voulais pas te faire de mal, tu le sais bien ! vraiment désolé si je t'ai fait mal !


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> donc disons que je les ai senti ... enfin bon ...


Pas de détails s'il te plait !   



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Taho! quand tu m'a laissé tombé comme un vieux truc je me suis fait mal à la cheville


Rhhoo ! 
Il a laissé tomber Maiwen ! Malotrus  
Si tu veux Maiwen, je peux te masser pour faire passer la douleur...  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Allez, on vote et après la belle nous dira si elle est d'accord puisque l'on sait que l'homme propose et la femme dispose... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juste que j'avais pas vu le premier post du thread !!!

je m'esbaudis !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen, there's no need to feel down. 
I said, maiwen, pick yourself off the ground. 
I said, maiwen, 'cause you're in a new town 
There's no need to be unhappy. 

maiwen, there's a place you can go. 
I said, maiwen, when you're short on your dough. 
You can stay there, and I'm sure you will find 
Many ways to have a good time. 

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a. 
It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a. 

They have everything for you men to enjoy, 
You can hang out with all the boys ... 

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a. 
It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a. 

You can get yourself cleaned, you can have a good meal, 
You can do whatever you feel ... 

maiwen, are you listening to me? 
I said, maiwen, what do you want to be? 
I said, maiwen, you can make real your dreams. 
But you got to know this one thing! 

No man does it all by himself. 
I said, maiwen, put your pride on the shelf, 
And just go there, to the y.m.c.a. 
I'm sure they can help you today. 

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a. 
It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a. 

They have everything for you men to enjoy, 
You can hang out with all the boys ... 

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a. 
It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a. 

You can get yourself cleaned, you can have a good meal, 
You can do whatever you feel ...

maiwen, I was once in your shoes. 
I said, I was down and out with the blues. 
I felt no man cared if I were alive. 
I felt the whole world was so tight ... 

That's when someone came up to me, 
And said, maiwen, take a walk up the street. 
There's a place there called the y.m.c.a. 
They can start you back on your way. 

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a. 
It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a. 

They have everything for you men to enjoy, 
You can hang out with all the boys ... 

Y-m-c-a ... you'll find it at the y-m-c-a. 

maiwen, maiwen, there's no need to feel down. 
maiwen, maiwen, get yourself off the ground. 

Y-m-c-a ... you'll find it at the y-m-c-a. 

maiwen, maiwen, there's no need to feel down. 
maiwen, maiwen, get yourself off the ground. 

Y-m-c-a ... just go to the y-m-c-a. 

maiwen, maiwen, are you listening to me? 
maiwen, maiwen, what do you wanna be?


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juillet 2005)

Mouarf, SM, fan des "gens du village"...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf, SM, fan des "gens du village"...




*Jette un ½il ci-dessous*
tu comprendras


----------



## NightWalker (23 Juillet 2005)

Excellent.. excellent tout ça...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

:affraid:  excellent ... oui  

une chanson avec mon nom plein de fois dedans :love:


----------



## Freelancer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  excellent ... oui
> 
> une chanson avec mon nom plein de fois dedans :love:



tout me porte à croire que dans les fameux YMCA (young men christian association), c'est pas maïwen mais plutot Kevin qui te fait un calin. 
Qui lance le thread "Qui veut un calin de Kevin?" [mode Drucker /on]Kevin, si tu nous lis...[mode Drucker /off]

Maïwenn, you don't have to wear that dress tonight,
Maïwenn, don't pull on the red light


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> tout me porte à croire que dans les fameux YMCA (young men christian association), c'est pas maïwen mais plutot Kevin qui te fait un calin.
> Qui lance le thread "Qui veut un calin de Kevin?" [mode Drucker /on]Kevin, si tu nous lis...[mode Drucker /off]
> 
> Maïwenn, you don't have to wear that dress tonight,
> Maïwenn, don't pull on the red light


c'est qui kevin ? :rose:

et euh ... gentille la chanson mais bon euh ... moyen quand même ...


----------



## Freelancer (23 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Jette un ½il ci-dessous*
> tu comprendras



oh pitin... avec toutes ces bières, j'ai cru que c'etait une photo d'AES


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> oh pitin... avec toutes ces bières, j'ai cru que c'etait une photo d'AES



En voilà une bonne idée pour le prochain thème de pique-nique !!!  
Venez tous en Village People.


----------



## Freelancer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui kevin ? :rose:
> 
> et euh ... gentille la chanson mais bon euh ... moyen quand même ...


----------



## Freelancer (23 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une bonne idée pour le prochain thème de pique-nique !!!
> Venez tous en Village People.



je peux peut-etre retrouver le déguisement de scout que je portais lors de la soirée d'anniv d'un bar de nuit (nan, j'ai respecté la charte, j'ai pas dit boitaQ  )


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui kevin ? :rose:


Ben tu l'as vu en photo dans les photos "coup de vieux". Mon Kevin a eu 13 ans en mai.


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu l'as vu en photo dans les photos "coup de vieux". Mon Kevin a eu 13 ans en mai.


ah oui ... un peu jeune pour moi quand même


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Rhhoo !
> Il a laissé tomber Maiwen ! Malotrus
> Si tu veux Maiwen, je peux te masser pour faire passer la douleur...  :love:


Même pas vrai, elle s'est laissée tomber de mon épaule !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai, elle s'est laissée tomber de mon épaule !



Je suis témoin !!!


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis témoin !!!


tu trouves que je me suis laissée tombée !!! ?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis témoin !!!



Qui va se marier ?


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu trouves que je me suis laissée tombée !!! ?


(StarG, tu sors, vil jaloux)

Ben, certains Hurican insinuent que je t'ai lâchée par terre, alors que je t'ai déposée gentiment. Je me défend donc en expliquant que tu t'es laissée tomber !


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> (StarG, tu sors, vil jaloux)
> 
> Ben, certains Hurican insinuent que je t'ai lâchée par terre, alors que je t'ai déposée gentiment. Je me défend donc en expliquant que tu t'es laissée tomber !


non non tu m'as bien laissée tombée ! tu m'as peut-être même jetée intentionnellement


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non non tu m'as bien laissée tombée ! tu m'as peut-être même jetée intentionnellement


je proteste, je t'i déposé au sol , mais tu n'as su te rattraper, c'est tou t!


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je proteste, je t'i déposé au sol , mais tu n'as su te rattraper, c'est tou t!


c'est parce que je suis une pro de la cascade .... d'façon j'me suis même pas fait mal   :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> (StarG, tu sors, vil jaloux)
> 
> Ben, certains Hurican insinuent que je t'ai lâchée par terre, alors que je t'ai déposée gentiment. Je me défend donc en expliquant que tu t'es laissée tomber !



Je suis témoin avec toi ! T'as raison !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

J'aurais pas cru qu'il irait si loin ce thread..

Comme quoi... on est peu de choses...


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que je suis une pro de la cascade .... d'façon j'me suis même pas fait mal   :mouais:


Alors pourquoi tu râles !  :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pas cru qu'il irait si loin ce thread..
> 
> Comme quoi... on est peu de choses...


15 pages de moi  :love: ... vous tenez le coup ?


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi... on est peu de choses...


On a surtout peu de câlins je trouve


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 15 pages de moi  :love: ... vous tenez le coup ?



Disons encore quelques pages de rien.

Mais bon, c'est pas pire qu'autre chose.


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On a surtout peu de câlins je trouve


fallais être moins timide jeudi dernier


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fallais être moins timide jeudi dernier


Spyro, prend exemple sur moi !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Spyro, prend exemple sur moi !



Vas y tu tiens la corde !


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Spyro, prend exemple sur moi !


Ouaip ben toi on t'appelle pas dragounet d'amour d'abord     :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip ben toi on t'appelle pas dragounet d'amour d'abord     :rateau:


Peut-être, mais j'ai réussi à casser un coup de Mackie ! 

_Sonny : passe devant, je te rejoins_


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> _Sonny : passe devant, je te rejoins_



nan, sans moi.. 

_je suis non partant.._


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, mais j'ai réussi à casser un coup de Mackie !


Alors lui, si je l'attrape... Avec ses histoires de piliers nord...


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors lui, si je l'attrape... Avec ses histoires de piliers nord...


Moi, j'ai cru que Caro voulait m'attraper... j'aurais pas dû lui parler de ma princesse !


----------



## DarkNeo (10 Septembre 2005)

J'espere que j'aurais droit à mon calin en tant que futur switcher ^^ 
Hein Maïwen t'en pense koi ?
Jsuis célib en plus


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> J'espere que j'aurais droit à mon calin en tant que futur switcher ^^
> Hein Maïwen t'en pense koi ?
> Jsuis célib en plus


Tu sais y'a du monde qui postule, à commencer par Mackie. Mais tu peux tenter ta chance !


----------



## maiwen (10 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> J'espere que j'aurais droit à mon calin en tant que futur switcher ^^
> Hein Maïwen t'en pense koi ?
> Jsuis célib en plus


euh ... non ...


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> J'espere que j'aurais droit à mon calin en tant que futur switcher ^^
> Hein Maïwen t'en pense koi ?
> Jsuis célib en plus


La bergère se propose gentiment par contre !  :love:


----------



## DarkNeo (10 Septembre 2005)

Snif... :love:

Oue Naru m'a dit la même chose lol.
Mais on s'est mis d'accord là-dessus


----------



## Stargazer (10 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La bergère se propose gentiment par contre !  :love:



Mais tu sais bien que je le réserve que pour toi !  :love:


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais bien que je le réserve que pour toi !  :love:


chut, faut pas le dire, après ça va jaser !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> chut, faut pas le dire, après ça va jaser !



Ok j'ai rien dit ..  :rateau:


----------



## DarkNeo (10 Septembre 2005)

Tant mieux


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Snif... :love:
> 
> Oue Naru m'a dit la même chose lol.
> Mais on s'est mis d'accord là-dessus


Ça tombe bien, Naru sera là toute la semaine !
Tu as tes chances samedi ! 
Sur un malentendu


----------



## DarkNeo (10 Septembre 2005)

Hahaha si tu savais lol !
Naru, ca fait depuis Octobre 2004 que je me le/la farcis 
Ben ui être dans le même bahut, ca aide 
Et c'est d'ailleur pour ca que je suis là aujourd'hui sur ce super forum où on se trippe bien 
Il a pas arrêter de faire c.... avec Ferrari , mais je crois qu'il a compris là lol 

Et sinon on peut payer pour le calin ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2005)

Le toubarvert n'est pas suffisant ? :modo:


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Hahaha si tu savais lol !
> Naru, ca fait depuis Octobre 2004 que je me le/la farcis
> Ben ui être dans le même bahut, ca aide
> Et c'est d'ailleur pour ca que je suis là aujourd'hui sur ce super forum où on se trippe bien
> ...


Tu sais, ce n'est qu'une question de prix


----------



## DarkNeo (10 Septembre 2005)

C'est  vrai que la-dessus je suis limité 
Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas eu de calins , alors moi veut un calin .... calin


----------



## DarkNeo (11 Septembre 2005)

Oue on est gentil avec papa et maman ^^


----------



## House M.D. (11 Septembre 2005)

Aaaaaaah, un calin de la bergère, t'en as de la chance Dark :love: :love:


----------



## DarkNeo (11 Septembre 2005)

Tiens tu regardes pas ton film toi ?
Non pas un calin de la bergère non !


----------



## House M.D. (11 Septembre 2005)

Bah on me dérange en plein "Le syndrome chinois" pour me montrer ton état d'excitement quand on te propose un câlin avec nôtre chère gardienne de moutons... alors j'accoure


----------



## DarkNeo (11 Septembre 2005)

Tu sais avec quoi je vais la faire fuir moi la gardienne ? 
Maïwen alors je t'attend à l'apple-expo dans un coin rejoins-moi stu veux  lol (faut que j'aille faire dodo moi )


----------



## maiwen (11 Septembre 2005)

vous avez fini ? 
vous avez raté le post de Finn peut-être ? ... le bar des floodeurs a été fermé ... je suis la dernière à pouvoir dire quelque chose là-dessus, seulement comme c'est le sujet où y'a mon nom tout là haut ,ça m'embète un peu que vous floodiez ... jai l'impression d'y être mêlée ... et je veux pas y être mêlée ... après on va me crier dessus et tout ... non non 


de plus le calin à déjà été donné ... donc c'est fini ... yanapu 


    .


----------



## DarkNeo (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon d'accord, je n'insiste pas.
Mais ce n'est que partie remise  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord, je n'insiste pas.



Et pourtant: encore cinq messages postés après l'intervention du modérateur, de 23h57 à 0h10! Lorsque nous intervenons dans un sujet, ça n'est ni pour notre plaisir, ni parce que nous nous ennuyons, et ni pour chercher des noises. Mais pour calmer les ardeurs de certains qui n'ont visiblement que faire des quelques règles établies en ces lieux. Une de celle-ci veut que les fils de discussions se transformant en fils de chat ne sont plus acceptés. Vous avez à disposition une panoplie d'outils de messagerie pour discuter et chatter (iChat, MP, email, téléphone, etc.). Faites en bon usage, comme un bon usage doit être fait de ces forums.

Avis aux amateurs, les sujets suivants subiront le même sort que celui-ci.


----------

